# Scary cigar break last night.



## BillH

So last night I had the place to myself for a couple hours & figured it was the perfect time to smoke a stogie. 

Typically chilly night like it's mostly been around here for the past week and a half except there was no moon so it was dark. Anyways I spark up the cigar, I was smoking it for less than 5 minutes when I hear yipping, sounded like a drunk man being goofy and loud, it was around midnight & thought it was one of my neighbors since they party every once in a new moon apparently. Then another yip joined in and it was clear as day that they were howling then another and another and another until it was a cacophony of howling. If I had to guess I would say I heard at least 8-9. I thought "cool, I've never heard that before & that's one of the perks of being in the country", didn't think anything else of it. 

Another 10 minutes goes by, I hear crackling in the leaves near my house, chocked it up to a branch falling, squirrel having a bad dream lol.. whatever, I grabbed my shotgun anyways.. I'm glad I did because there were more creaks and cracks right afterward and growling, those effers sounded big, more like big dogs than coyotes that I've seen they growled 3-4 times. I hollered, stomped on the deck, smacked the railing, they kept it up.. holy shit, they're stalking me. I wanted one to come on to my deck to get a look at it (maybe get a trophy if it came after me). After the last growl I lost my nerve, went in turned the flood lights on.. a bit more crackling in the tree line and no more growling. My adrenaline was pumping.

Random I know but cigar related. Any of you guys have any experience with coyotes/wolves/wild dogs?


----------



## Kidvegas

Almost every night here. They hang about 100 yards from my house. Never have hit mine or any of the neighbors yards, that i know of. The sounds they make can make your hair stand up a bit if your not used to it. 

They usually seem to scatter if approached.... ..guess they don’t like humans much lol. 

Glad nothing crazy happened and your safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

I took a picture with the intention to post last night but forgot after that craziness. It's an HdM Coronation

@Kidvegas Yeah man! Scary stuff for sure, glad to know I'm not the only one on here that's heard them near at night.


----------



## UBC03

I hear em every night.. Last summer I was in the yard with the neighbor and they started. They sounded real close so my neighbor grabbed his spotlight. Probably a dozen or so coyotes around the cul de sac. Just hanging out in the wood line. Creepy as hell.
Every night that we had a fire, you could hear em killing the stray cats that took over the neighborhood. It got to the point Rhon didn't want to sit outside because the cats screaming made her sick.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I hear em in the distance from time to time. When I bought this place in 2000 they would come in close almost every night, I loaded up some 00 and laid out on top of the shed every night for a week but never could get a decent shot, finally just popped off a couple rounds as they ran by, they changed their route.


----------



## Rondo

Same here.
My land borders 12,000 acres of state land.
When the coyote bitches are in heat they sound like an 8year old crying.
Bobcat, bear, moose, otter, fisher and loads of other critters constantly pass thru.
They were here before me so I just wave hello like a good neighbor.


----------



## huffer33

I've seen wolf tracks camping in Glacier and a few solitary wolves in along the road or at a distance in northern AK.

Around here the 'yotes will get to yipping but we don't have much pressure from them. Bobcats, now they sound unnerving as hell moving through the yard. The back and forth calls of screech owls is my favorite. They have just the right level of spookiness. It is pretty ethereal - not the typical hoot hoot stuff.


----------



## Hickorynut

@BillH...cigar and target practice...what's not to like?


----------



## Tuckerjack

Hickorynut said:


> @BillH...cigar and target practice...what's not to like?











My thoughts exactly


----------



## Piper

Bill, I'll bet you're glad you had the shotgun handy.


----------



## Gumby-cr

A few summers ago late at night I was sprayed by a skunk while smoking at my fire pit...I haven't smoked in the backyard since. This squirrel last week got really curious while smoking on my porch :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary

Just an ex wife and she would make those wolves or dogs look like little playthings.


----------



## Scap

Had an opossum get within 5 feet of me on the porch one evening when I was having a midnight cigar.

Not a fan of their creepy looks but I just raised my feet and willed it to go on by. He saw my feet move and beat feet through the bushes.


Hear screech owls from time to time, have bats over head, and the odd cat comes by to look.

Few blocks over, near the bayou, the yotes are getting brave and killing domestic animals.


----------



## Piper

Only thing I get are raccoons and deer but when the motion-activated lights come on the hair on my arms stands up anyway.


----------



## msmith1986

We get all kinds of wildlife around here. Mostly red fox, raccoon, possum, coyote, whitetail. Strange thing here is, every once in a blue moon a black bear or mountain lion shows up in the northern end of the county. 
Those 2 are mostly northern PA animals we see up at the cabin in Tioga county, close to NY border. Even some elk up there too. We had a black bear on the porch one time trying to get in for some dinner. My wife had a 44 mag in her hand, that was kind of funny. 


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

msmith1986 said:


> We get all kinds of wildlife around here. Mostly red fox, raccoon, possum, coyote, whitetail. Strange thing here is, every once in a blue moon a black bear or mountain lion shows up in the northern end of the county.
> Those 2 are mostly northern PA animals we see up at the cabin in Tioga county, close to NY border. Even some elk up there too. We had a black bear on the porch one time trying to get in for some dinner. My wife had a 44 mag in her hand, that was kind of funny.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It took several years to finally figure out all the ways opossums and groundhogs got under our porch and attached enclosed areas. A big groundhog in a live trap is a handful, but nothing like waking up to a skunk in there and trying to figure out the release plan. Deer momma raised two this year and bedded in front of the house most of the summer.

One of my favorites was when my wife put out fake rubber snakes to protect her plants in the front garden from the bunnies etc.. Woke up and an owl or some terrestrial night predator gave it the kill shake, leveled her plants with it like a weedwacker, and dropped it off 30' away in the yard. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Believe it or not, coyotes are a big deal in Los Angeles. There's all kinds of hills that outline the city and county. Plus some suburbs within, have a decent amount of space with canyons, cliffs, and a lot of area set aside for people with horses. Surprisingly, they'll make it into mainly suburban areas and I don't know where they go....like Long Beach or Harbor City if you're familiar with those areas. Where I am, there's enough canyons for the coyotes to run around and be a problem.

It's sad, every week they're killing someone's pets. Some numbnuts runs around the area at night in a ghillie suit and films them with night vision cameras. He posts about it on this local website for the neighborhood. Who does that?!


----------



## shaneygrog

Depends on what i'm smoking really. If I smoke a cigar then there seems to be nothing out there, I don't notice or hear them. if I smoke something rolled closer to home then it's drop bears, bunyips, feral panthers, I have even seen thylacines fighting, and they are extinct! Rolling close to home brings out the perception receptors!


----------



## Dran

Got a squirrel who is Appearently a BOTL, he's never too shy when im outside smoking, but one time I'm sitting there listening to Ol' blue eyes, puffing away. I feel a tiny little tug on my shirt, look down. Heres this fat ol' graytail giving me the once over. I calmly said something and the sound of my voice was enough to coax him slowly away😂


----------



## Mark in wi

We have them around here too. Usually not aggressive toward humans but pets are fair game to them. My wife went to let our lab out the side door near a pear tree; two yotes were there and they looked at her then each other then back to my wife with a look of "Ok we'll go but theses are ours." Earlier this summer the neighbors cocker spaniel puppy was chasing and barking at a small yote, she chased it down and when she looked up there were 2 in front of her, 2 more on the left, and a fifth coming behind from the left. Her husband saw this and chased them off but it shook her up. My wife's coworker had a similar experience in one of the preserves in northern Illinois. He was walking a full grown golden retriever when he looked up to see 2 in front, one on each side, and 2 more behind him. They were scared off when 5 ladies came riding up talking and laughing but it scared him enough to call the DNR, which had gotten many complaints already including a few lost pets. Coyotes usually are scared away from people but you have to be careful of the ones that are not.


----------



## greasemonger

We blast em all the time at the lease. You should see what a 7 mag does to a yella dog's shoulder. Occasionally we leave a deer carcass in the dove field and shoot at em with NV after dark. The rule is if you see one in the stand, you have to lay it down. Same goes for hogs.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> We blast em all the time at the lease. You should see what a 7 mag does to a yella dog's shoulder. Occasionally we leave a deer carcass in the dove field and shoot at em with NV after dark. The rule is if you see one in the stand, you have to lay it down. Same goes for hogs.


Law! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Law!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


No season, no limit, no daytime restriction. Nasty stinking vermin. This nasty dude came from right down the rd from you.


----------



## Justcause

This was an interesting lunch time read lol


----------



## Scap

shaneygrog said:


> Depends on what i'm smoking really. If I smoke a cigar then there seems to be nothing out there, I don't notice or hear them. if I smoke something rolled closer to home then it's drop bears, bunyips, feral panthers, I have even seen thylacines fighting, and they are extinct! Rolling close to home brings out the perception receptors!


You ain't had the good stuff until a narwhal knocks on your door and asks for a cup of sugar because he's grilling burgers for a Yeti.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> No season, no limit, no daytime restriction. Nasty stinking vermin. This nasty dude came from right down the rd from you.


Love wild chops!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------

